# I Am So Ready To Burst Into Tears!!!!



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

I am SO frustrated!







I was supposed to pick up my new OB LAST Saturday and was told by the dealer that the rig would not be ready and then we agreed on the next Saturday (tomorrow). I just got off the phone with the dealer and he said that it will not be ready for pick-up tomorrow. He said that he would pay to have the rig sent to me, no charge, on WEDNESDAY. I told him that I am alone with three kids, my hubby id deployed with the AF right now, and that we were leaving for a trip on THURSDAY. Since I am working everyday up untill noon on the departure day, that would in no way work for me. I need time to set it up. The then suggested Monday, I said no, I need the weekend to prepare. He told me that he would call me back. It was not untill after I got off of the phone that I realized him delivering the rig to me would ALSO mean NO PDI ON MY PART!!!!!









So here I sit, waiting for a call back.....


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about your problems Heather. I can imagine how frustrated you are.

That being said, I think you need to hold your ground! Tell the dealer, if not on Saturday, then NO DEAL! They may think they have you, but really, if you wait until Wed, you trip is already in jeopardy. Just tell him, if you have to cancel the trip, you cancel the deal and find another dealer. If they cant get the job done, there are plenty of other ones out there!

Good luck! action

Bill


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Don't wait for him to call...you call him back and find out if the trailer is there, if it is what is the hold up....if he needs to have it cleaned and preped then he can pay someone overtime tonight to have it done for tomorrow. Make him tell you what the problem is....and insist on deliver tomorrow.

If he has the trailer there and it is OK (no problems with it) he can make it happen.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I hate to say it Heather, but this dealer sounds a little too squirrelly for my business.









As I was reading through your post, I was thinking exactly what you hit on at the end. The dealer is trying to avoid your PDI. Makes you wonder what they are trying to hide? Is this maybe an abused FEMA trailer?

Hard to do, but at this point, I would walk away!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Sounds like they have over-promised. If the dealer just got in your OB, there are several things that the dealer installs, like the awning, propane tanks, etc. that he probably hasn't done yet.

If the trailer is on site, insist that your camper move to the front of the line, or you 'll have your hubby call in an airstrike!!


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Grunt0311 said:


> That being said, I think you need to hold your ground!Â Tell the dealer, if not on Saturday, then NO DEAL!Â They may think they have you, but really, if you wait until Wed, you trip is already in jeopardy.Â Just tell him, if you have to cancel the trip, you cancel the deal and find another dealer.Â If they cant get the job done, there are plenty of other ones out there! [snapback]122499[/snapback]​


I took Grunts advice and I CALLED HIM BACK. I told him that if tomorrow was not going to work then I would be pulling out of the deal (with my $15,000.00 down payment). I told him that I was not crazy about the jasmine interior anyway (no offense to those with it) and that I would just order a rig from the local dealer in the Havanna that I originally wanted. He said that he was waiting for the owner and then he (sales manager), the owner, and the PDI manager would get things cleared up. I let him know that it was not an ultimatum, just a fact.









hee hee, what 'cha think... Stood up for my self huh!?!?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You go, GIRL!









Keep the guard up though. Even if they 'come through', I still don't trust these guys. They are liable to suddenly become your best friends, with sweet talk and roses!

Take the roses, but insist on that thorough PDI (issues resolved before signing), and continue to stand your ground.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Good job....

Now follow through...be nice but be firm, do a COMPLETE PDI and insist on them showing you how EVERYTHING works. You watch and then you do it several times so you know how to do it. If you can take a friend to video tape the PDI, helps in a couple of ways, if something doesn't work you have proof that it didn't work when you picked it up and if you forget how to do something you can always watch the tape.

Just remember that you are in charge...not them. You have what they NEED (money)...they only have what you WANT (and can get somewhere else).

Now go get them!!!!

Gary


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Bless your heart, but YOU GO GIRL









On a bright side - we have found only one little piece of missing trim on our baby - everything else was WONDERFUL, so PDI should go quick with few hangups.

Hold your ground - salesMEN with no respect for us chicks burns me up


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Stick with it and keep a cool head. Its the same as any other item you may buy else where, you are the customer. My wife is the best shopper and no saleMAN would argue if she does'nt like it. They know that but dare not admit to it you.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Good for you! Keep them on the hook for everything! Good luck this weekend. And tell you husband how much we appreciate his service to our country. Hope everything works out and you have a wonderful vacation in the new Outback!!


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

:::UPDATE::: Mike called me back and told me that the unit would be ready for a Saturday delivery. I told him thanks for his hard work and dedication and that I would see him bright and early Saturday morning. Also let him know that I would need about 2-3 hours for my PDI, then the paper signing would commence!







(we need a dominatrix smiley!)

Now I just gotta be sure that the camera batteries are charged, flashlight has batteries, find my trusty clipboard etc...









Thanks for all of your help and encouragement ladies and gentlemen! action


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Good job....now go get your new Outback!!!

Gary


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

I agree with Gary...since they were jerking you around, they may try to rush you through the PDI, or more importantly, try to hide something they did not do. The key is to document everything...there are several very good check lists available to use and things to look out for (IE the "great black/grey tank label switch" comes to mind). Turn on every switch, check every water valve/connection, bring a circuit tester and check every outlet. Anything, and I mean ANYTHING that appears out of place/not working properly/promised , have the PDI Tech. document it on the Delivery Inspection form.

Also, don't sign anything (finance documentation, etc) until the PDI is completed. Otherwise you won't have your biggest leverage available...that is to walk away from the deal if everything is not to your satisfaction.

Good luck, and have fun with your new Outback.

All the best,
Bill


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

I am loving this! Outbackers helping each other and protecting the unsuspecting... The way it ought to be in all circles of life.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Heather, Good luck tomorrow. Stick to your guns and make them do a thorough PDI! If they try to rush or skip stuff, tell them you'll take your business elsewhere. It would be good if you could take a buddy with you. Even just for note taking, if not moral support.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Congrats Heather on standing your ground! I am glad to hear that it worked out for you







. I am sure your husband would be proud of you standing up for yourself! Good luck tomorrow, and if you have any questions, dont hesitate to ask here!

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Heather said:


> :::UPDATE::: Mike called me back and told me that the unit would be ready for a Saturday delivery. I told him thanks for his hard work and dedication and that I would see him bright and early Saturday morning. Also let him know that I would need about 2-3 hours for my PDI, then the paper signing would commence!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go Heather!! You make them listen and respond to your every request tomorrow morning. Don't take any c*ap from them.

Looking forward to your update on how this went.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Heather,

Be sure to get a baby sitter to take care of the little ones while you are doing your PDI. Do not let anything detract from the time you need. Ask them to explain EVERYTHING!

DO NOT TAKE THE UNIT UNLESS YOU HAVE EVERYTHING FIXED AND READY TO GO!

Once you get the unit off the lot it becomes very hard to get the little things taken care of. Do not let them rush you at all. A good dealership will not risk ticking you off with a slipshod PDI because camping people talk... a whole bunch.

Tell them you are familiar with this site. If they say they don't know about it or that we don't know what we are talking about, walk (or better yet) run away.

Thank you so much for your husband and your families sacrafices. Thank God there are people willing to "stand in the gap" for our country and who understand that to make the world a better place it requires sacrafice.

Reverie


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

So what happened??? Did they deliver as promised and repromised?


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

For those wanting to see the conclusion, go to the post "Heather.....Well?"

Bill


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks, Bill!

Sorry about that guys...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

There is nothing for you to be sorry about, Heather!

Hang in and keep smiling! sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

